# Hello from Minnesota



## Explorer (May 21, 2006)

Hi folks,

I'm from Minneapolis, Minnesota.  I practice Okinawan karate ... specifically Shorin Ryu.  

For the past few years we've been learning how to interpret kata for practical self defense techniques ... the most fun I've had in years.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 21, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Kacey (May 21, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Welcome  and  stay and have some coffee.
Terry


----------



## tkd_jen (May 21, 2006)

Minnesota, huh? We have quite a few from MN, and a few from ND like me as well. I hope you enjoy the site as much as I have. It is an awesome place to learn and share!


----------



## Paul B (May 21, 2006)

Howdy Explorer and welcome to MT! 

Glad to hear your having fun with Bunkai. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bignick (May 21, 2006)

Again, welcome...I'm from way up north right now, but within 2 weeks I'll be calling the Minneapolis area home as well.


----------



## kelly keltner (May 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Henderson (May 22, 2006)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## lhommedieu (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## bobster_ice (May 22, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## HKphooey (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 22, 2006)

Greetings!

Beer?...


----------



## MJS (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!:wavey: 

Mike


----------



## Makalakumu (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  BTW - I'm up in the Twin Ports, don'cha know...


----------



## Lisa (May 22, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (May 23, 2006)

Welome to MT


----------



## Explorer (May 23, 2006)

Wow!  What a nice group.  Thanks you guys.  Glad to hear from all the Minnesota folks too.  

If anyone is ever visiting the Twin Cities and would like a place to burn off some lefse, let me know ... you can come visit us.


----------



## Drac (May 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..My first discipline Shorin-Ryu ( about 20 years ago) and that's what got me interested in MA..


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoyl the forums..........Aloha


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 23, 2006)

Where abouts are you training?

...oh, and welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (May 23, 2006)

*Welcome and Happy posting!!*


----------



## KenpoTess (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 

Good to have you here and Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Slippery_Pete (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the boards...where do you train in the twin cities?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 24, 2006)

Maybe we need to have a Minnesota Meet and Greet...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Explorer!


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## tkd_jen (May 30, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> If anyone is ever visiting the Twin Cities and would like a place to burn off some lefse, let me know ... you can come visit us.


 
Ever since I was little I eat mine with sugar and butter. Nothing like the combo of riced potatoes, sugar and butter. Maybe us northerners should market it as an "energy snack." Hmmm....or maybe not.


----------



## bignick (May 31, 2006)

I'd also be interested in where you're training...I'm looking for someplace to work out...


----------

